# P&O Website Problems



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Afternoon All,

Has anyone else had probs with the P&O Booking Website today? Everytime I try to make a booking I get "Sorry There Was A Problem Processing Your Booking, Please Try Again" I try again and same thing happens. I have waited a few hours and tried again - same thing. I have tried different dates, times etc - same thing. 

A very frustrated Caulkhead


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

No, just tried it direct and from the MHF discount link. 

No problems with either. MHF gave me 5.5 % Discount.

TM


----------

